# Square-1 Resources



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm getting a Square-1 soon and I want to know what resources you guys use and what method. Here's a list of what I could find:


http://www.cubezone.be/square1.html
http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/square1.htm
http://www.geocities.com/abcmcfarren/math/sq1/sq1xf.htm
http://www.geocities.com/eliasvalencia2000/square_1/square_1.html
http://web.inter.nl.net/users/C.Eggermont/Puzzels/SquareOne/index.html
http://nerdparadise.com/puzzles/square1/


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

I used the first two


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2009)

I used the method from cubezone, but I already knew the method before I got one. The places I used are Dan's site here for all the algorithms that you need, and I used this wonderful tutorial here for a method on how to get cubeshape. I have learnt some more algorithms from cubezone later on. I couldn't stand the small selection that Dan uses.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 27, 2009)

http://thesixsides.com/rubikscube/downloads/sq1_alg_sheet.pdf


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 27, 2009)

Dan Cohen's algs: http://cube.danrcohen.com/puzzles/sq1.html


----------



## blade740 (Apr 27, 2009)

I learned once from nerdparadise, then forgot. Later I picked it up again with cubezone.be, a few algs from jaap's site, and a lot of algs generated with jaap's wonderful optimal solver.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> I'm getting a Square-1 soon and I want to know what resources you guys use



I suggest using this resource:
http://tinyurl.com/n2vdf


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a Square-1 soon and I want to know what resources you guys use
> ...



Dang.. Never thought about using that. Thanks for your excellent contribution!


----------



## stiwi griffin (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a Square-1 soon and I want to know what resources you guys use
> ...



is it a joke?that sends me to wikipedia:brain


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > dougbenham said:
> ...



Why do you think it could be a joke?


----------



## shelley (Apr 27, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > dougbenham said:
> ...



You must be new here.

To OP: I made up and currently use a rather sillie beginner method.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2009)

shelley said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



precisely what i was just about to post.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest using this resource:
> ...



You're welcome. Creativity and self-esteem are also worth checking out.

Solving these puzzles isn't heart surgery. It's not hard and nobody dies if you fail. No need to give up and pile up solutions of others *even before owning the puzzle*, demonstrating unfathomable lack of ambition.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Why are you acting so superior? I am simply anxious to get the puzzle and understand it. There are different people in the world. Some people enjoy learning how to do the puzzle on their own and other people enjoy learning from other people's contributions.. I suppose it goes along with my stand on cheating in games. The cheating only makes the game more fun (in my opinion). Learning the solution before you even get the puzzle just makes it that much cooler when you get the puzzle (in my opinion).


----------



## shelley (Apr 27, 2009)

Playing with the puzzle before looking up a solution lets you understand it better, as opposed to simply following a prescribed sequence of steps to solve it. You won't believe how many newbies are rendered helpless if you do a PLL on a red face, because they can only solve the cube starting from a white cross.


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > dougbenham said:
> ...



Could you explain why? Don't you like challenges? It sounds like you want to be superior, just like Stefan .


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

tim said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Hmm.. Well I thought I'd try to give him some of his own medicine lol 

um. well certain cheats like god mode can be quite funny. i mean come on.. who doesn't want to play god and have no resulting consequences? (since its a game)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> Why are you acting so superior?


Well you can read it *that* way, or you can read it as me trying to tell you that you might very well achieve something on your own here, and encouraging you to try it.

But I guess that "cheating in games" explanation shows you really always like to take the easy way out and avoid doing anything on your own. Let's hope your future potential employers can't google.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you acting so superior?
> ...



Alright. I will take your advice and attempt to solve the Square-1 with only my prior knowledge. If I am clueless after many tries, I will resort to looking up methods. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> Alright. I will take your advice and attempt to solve the Square-1 with only my prior knowledge.


Yeeesss! Victory!



dougbenham said:


> If I am clueless after many tries, I will resort to looking up methods.


Sure. It's just a big pity if you don't give it a try at all. I'm sure when you try it you'll get at least *something* on your own, maybe a layer or the corners or whatever you go for. You can always get help later if you get stuck. And if you're in it for speed, you can still learn faster methods later.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

shelley said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Shelley, your square-1 parity fix is the best!


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

byu said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > stiwi griffin said:
> ...



Yeah thats probably the best parity fix out there.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > Alright. I will take your advice and attempt to solve the Square-1 with only my prior knowledge.
> ...



I love your voice in this vid: http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/videos/square1_pll.wmv

You sound like you are hating life or something. In your head you're saying, "oh my god this is lame why am i doing this?"


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> Playing with the puzzle before looking up a solution lets you understand it better, as opposed to simply following a prescribed sequence of steps to solve it. You won't believe how many newbies are rendered helpless if you do a PLL on a red face, because they can only solve the cube starting from a white cross.



Oh man I have this problem all the time. I mean, especially because I tend to pick up the puzzle in a random fashion and apply algorithms anywhere. 
Then again I can hardly talk; I have never figured out a puzzle entirely for myself from scratch. Now maybe I can be exempt from 3x3 because even though I did figure out the F2L by myself, but then had to refer to the solution booklet to do the last layer, I was only a very young child. Many would say that is no excuse but I think that many would agree that it is certainly more reasonable than someone in their mid-teens being too lazy/stupid to figure it out for themselves.
I henceforth make a vow to solve a puzzle completely from scratch by myself with no help whatsoever. Maybe I will start small, with skewb. However I don't have one at this stage. Maybe someday.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> You sound like you are hating life or something. In your head you're saying, "oh my god this is lame why am i doing this?"


You mean in that video? Not at all. I liked coming up with that method and sharing it and getting feedback for it. I was just trying to keep it short and thus spoke quickly. And some people say I have an accent.



Dene said:


> Maybe I will start small, with skewb. However I don't have one at this stage.


Try a virtual one? Or you can always come up with new puzzles using the ones you already have. Like 2-gen Square-1.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

cubezone is pretty good.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like you are hating life or something. In your head you're saying, "oh my god this is lame why am i doing this?"
> ...



Nevertheless it was a great video


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I will start small, with skewb. However I don't have one at this stage.
> ...



Unfortunately it is too late for bandaged Square-1.
And to be perfectly honest I really can't stand virtual cubes. I know qq won't like to hear that, but it's something that I just can't get in to.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> Unfortunately it is too late for bandaged Square-1.


Why?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

Because he already knows how to solve it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it is too late for bandaged Square-1.
> ...



Wow Mr. Pochmann, you must really be tired, or just plain getting old. A rare stupid question.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



The one I use (which I learn it from Andrew Nelson) works exactly the same way, and since it's the same every time you can memorize what it'll do. Furthermore it only messes up permutation of top and bottom, so if you take a bit of extra time to recognize parity before you do CP, you can do the alg then. It is:
/(3,3)/(1,2)/(2,-4) / (-2,4)/(-1,-2)/(-3,-3)/
Enjoy


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Indeed I was tired (at 5am) but I don't believe you already know how to solve any bandaged Square-1 (there are more of those than just 2-gen). Which suggested the answer might be something else (like a broken Square-1), so not at all obvious. Or in other words: Just because I see more possibilities than you, doesn't make me stupid.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

Heh well I was using "bandaged square-1" in the only way that I know it to be used.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use the algs on The Six Sides and from Jaaps Puzzle page (got a parity alg and two double parity algs from there)


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 28, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I use the algs on The Six Sides and from Jaaps Puzzle page (got a parity alg and two double parity algs from there)



Cool thanks.

*Does anyone know where I can find a good PC simulator for the square-1? So i can mess around with it..?*


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

There was an online one someone mentioned a few weeks ago, try the search function


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never touched a square 1 before...


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

The two simulators I found:

http://www.mud.ca/puzzler/JPuzzler/squareone.html
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/SquareOneSim/


----------



## mmjmike (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for URL - the first one I like more then others.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 30, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > dougbenham said:
> ...



Because Stefan IS superior


----------

